# Hey Ford V10 Owners...



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

There is a group buy going on over on the FTE forums (Ford Truck Enthusiasts) for SCT X3 Tuners from 5 Star Tuning. I have one and can vouch for its performance (91 oct. perf/tow tune = wow...) while towing. The owner is a superb guy as well. He also sells tuners and tunes for other trucks but I cannot personally vouch for their performance. My SCT came with 3 custom tunes loaded on it: 87 economy, 87 perf/tow and 91 perf/tow. You can get whatever you like including a 93 perf/tow if you have that kind of fuel in you area (we don't).

SCT X3 Group buy

-CC


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up- I'll look into this system. Been wanting to try something like this for awhile, and see if it is benefical....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Do you think I can make the dual wheels spin on my E450







that would be a sight.

John


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know about a DRW motorhome but with the 91perf/tow tune on my SRW F250 with my 23RS hooked up and my 1000lb Equalizer loaded up hard, I mashed the throttle pretty hard and the tires ripped asphalt. DW was not amused...not one bit. Load up the 93 octane performance/tow tune and give it a shot and see what happens. If you hack off your DW - don't blame me. Just smile on the inside.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The group buy over at FTE is on! They are running the special until Saturday at noon...good luck!

-CC


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Curtis,
I've got one on the way for my V10 after our chat the other day. The waiting is the hardest part, right?

FYI, for the 5.4L owners out there - they have a tuner for you as well...

-Roman


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Roman - let me know what you think









-CC


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Roman - let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the tuner on Thursday and have been running the 87 octane tune since Friday. The download went smooth as silk. Took about 10 minutes total - mainly because the unit had to store the stock tune. I suspect that switching between the 3 tunes will take even less time now. Anyway, I fired up the truck and hit the road. First thing you notice is the change in the drive-by-wire. Truck feels much more responsive off the line. You tap the accelerator and the truck launches like the Space Shuttle. The second thing you notice is the transmission. Shifts are considerably quicker and firmer. Truck pulls hard thru all the gears. I'm really impressed with the difference in this truck now versus the stock tune. We do a lot of camping in the mountains. Home is at about 5200ft and we regularly camp up in the mountains at about 8000-9000ft. I got the tuner mainly to help keep the tranny from going in and out of OverDrive on the hills between home & camp. The tuner allows for this adjustment and many, many others. Can't wait to hook up the Outback and try out the "87 tow" tune. I can't even even begin to imagine what the "91 tow" will be like. I'll comment on MPG as soon as I go thru a tank or two of gas. A tow update will have to wait until I can get the Outback out of storage.

Curtis, you've had your tuner for a while now. Any MPG figures to post yet?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Roman - the 91 performance/tow tune is impressive. The power is really good and the motor is noticeably stronger throughout the rpm range. If I had to guess, the truck is putting down something like ~50lb ft. more torque than stock. The truck will run as fast as I want to go in a truck this big and heavy. The V10 just sounds awesome doing it too. The truck feels very strong while towing our camper as well. I would have no qualms about hooking this truck up to a mid-pro 5'er in the 10k range. I felt it would do it before, now it just feels like the truck would not have any problems with it at all. Regarding your question about mpg. While towing it is up by over 1mpg. Depending on conditions, I averaged 1-1.5mpg over what I was getting with the truck having the airraid cai and the big air dam installed. Sorry about the fuzzy pic...this was while towing our 23RS at 3300' altitude and the 91 performance/tow tune loaded up.










Around town - mpg is up some. I was already getting around 11.5-12mpg. I now get over 12. Lie-o-meter has been stuck on 12.6mpg for the last two tanks. One thing I found out - I recommend against running 86 oct. fuel with the 87 tune and trying to get by just soft footing it. Mpg was not very good during that tank. Highway - I have not had a chance to find out what I get with the 87 economy tune loaded up.

You are right about the ease of changing tunes - takes all of 10 minutes. I still plan to get my truck over to the local hot rod shop where they have a Dynojet to find out what the real differences are. I just need to Ebay a couple things to pay for it. They are dang expensive compared to what they used to charge!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Curtis your truck is geared exactly the same as my cummins. I turn exactly 2000 rpm at 64 mph.

To me that tells me the torque base and curve for your engine is quite similiar to a diesel.

I only get about 1 mpg better with my diesel towing a 7000lb bumper pull.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

FYI - another group buy is getting fired up over at FTE for the Holiday Season.

Carey - on that trip I averaged between 9.0 and 9.6 mpg depending upon driving conditions. Hand calc on the worst tank was 9.0 when the in-dash indicator was showing 9.2. That average you see indicated above was after about 2 hours of driving.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> FYI - another group buy is getting fired up over at FTE for the Holiday Season.
> 
> Carey - on that trip I averaged between 9.0 and 9.6 mpg depending upon driving conditions. Hand calc on the worst tank was 9.0 when the in-dash indicator was showing 9.2. That average you see indicated above was after about 2 hours of driving.
> 
> -CC


I say, whats the point of owning a diesel when pulling a bumper pull. Those kind of numbers are fantastic for a gas engine of any size.

I know you are a good 3000 feet in altitude and I do know about those west Texas winds. And to get that kind of mpg is incredible in my book.

Bet your lovin that!

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'm trying to do some reasearch on this...The "tune"- is that a plug in chip for the computer? or is it a "box" that has adjustments for different tow/haul/ empty modes? Do you use a laptop computer to download the settings for the existing trucks computer?

signed, Hazy of the Cape


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'm trying to do some reasearch on this...The "tune"- is that a plug in chip for the computer? or is it a "box" that has adjustments for different tow/haul/ empty modes? Do you use a laptop computer to download the settings for the existing trucks computer?
> 
> signed, Hazy of the Cape


I am not sure how other companies do it but with 5 Star Tuning, you fill out a moderately long document detailing the current status of your truck including any mods. You talk to him about what you want out of your truck and based on the conversation and the doc you completed, he will custom write tunes for your truck. I got an SCT X3 from him which can carry 3 tunes on it. Basically, you pull the ECM from the truck and get a code off of it then put the ECM back in (easy process). You send the code back to him and he will then ship out your unit. When you get it, you just plug the SCT into the OBD II port and upload the tune you want to the ECM. The first time it takes longer because it has to download and store the stock tune. After that, tune uploads take about 10 minutes. You then unplug it from your OBD II port and you are done! No laptop or anything else needed - very simple process. I highly recommend it for V10 owners. I do not have any experience with how it does on 5.4's so I can't speak to that but he does provide tunes for those as well. He actually owns and tows a 37' 5'er with a V10. He owns several V10 trucks - I think 3? and his shop has an in-house dyno that he tests his tunes on.

-CC


----------

